# Current Projects - August 2014



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

Maybe we could have a monthly "Current Projects" thread? Crochet, knitting, weaving, tatting, etc., whatever ya'll are doing lets show it off here.

Here's mine - I'm starting a new scarf on the rigid heddle loom.

I'm using Heather Prime Alpaca, 100% Superfine Alpaca warp in a heathered gold (color #205) and a multi colored Earthenware mohair weft. On the loom, the warp is 113" long and 10" wide. I'll weave this in a plain weave. I'm using a 10 dent heddle but because of the weft it'll probably weave at about 8 ends per inch. Usually when I use plain weave I try for a balanced weave, but this mohair is a bit sticky.

Here's a couple pics just before I get started weaving:

So what ya'll doing??


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Good idea! 

Somewhere there is a whatcha workin' on thread but I think everyone got so busy with summer stuff that it has fallen off the first few pages. 

I can't wait to see your progress!


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

But what are YOU working on? Wanna see..... :dance:


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

What have I been working on? Well, I'm still trying to finish my prayer shawl. It is slow going because most of the time I have to take time out of sleep to work on it. I've also been working on some scarves and some dishcloths for the November craft fair. I have people who look for me every year and buy a stack of 10 here and a stack of 10 there...so it all adds up and I've got to get crackalackin' on those! 

I still have to put the fringe on the scarf (blue with speckles) that I made for my son for Christmas but that can wait until AFTER the craft fair! Here is a picture of it, though. It was my first ever knitted project. The shawl I gave to my mom was the second one and the pink and green prayer shawl is my third knitted thing. I think I've made some progress.  

The purple scarf also needs a fringe on it. It will be for the craft fair. I kind of like the basket weave pattern even if it feels a little bulky.


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

I'm really really new to this craft stuff. I know how to do it with woven things but how do you put fringe on crocheted items after?


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

You can either crochet an edge (like the heart bobble edge in the picture) or you can crochet a fringe, which is basically a chain stitch that's anchored back to the edge of the scarf periodically, or you can cut pieces of yarn. Or you can leave it without a fringe. Most of the scarves that people who work around machinery in winter want have NO fringe and they are shorter - made to cross over and tuck the ends inside the jacket so that it doesn't get caught in something. 

Here are some pictures of fringes I've done in the past. The edge/fringe goes on last.


----------



## KansasFarmgirl (Jan 1, 2008)

The only scarf I have made, I just put tassels of yarn on it at the end. I never thought of a fancy crochet trim! Thanks for posting that. I'm going to do that with my next scarf and see how it turns out. 

_Beautiful work, Kas!_ 

The mint green and yellow scarves at the end... is that I-cord tassels? If so, how do you do attach? 

I'm still working on the simple dog sweater I posted a pic of in an earlier post.


----------



## KansasFarmgirl (Jan 1, 2008)

Featherbottoms, I don't know anything about weaving, but I love your choice of yarn! I can't wait to see a pic once you get going on it!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

KFG, ty so! The fringe...it's just a chain of single crochet...I crochet a chain twice the length desired for the fringe. Then I slip stitch it back to the bottom edge of the scarf and make another one... I work them in every other stitch or it gets to be too much fringe. Do whatever works with the yarn you are working with.


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

I think I'm going to have to learn to knit. Some yarns just seems to want to do better knitted than woven.

Here's a quick pic of the work I've done on the scarf today


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Great idea current projects.....Inspire folks to do stuff. 
Onto my third warp. Doin a scarf for my daughter. Wanted to try a more complex draft. Newbie here!
All cotton....figure I won't destroy good fiber if I mess it up....as I did at the beginning..but who cares. I even unwove it and started again and it still came up. Seems to have settled down. I converted the draft to numbers now so it should go smoothly. Have enough for 3. The second will be out of the orange/brown Brazilian cotton. 

I have this loom up for sale on CL. Someone is coming out on Sat to look at it.... I hate to see it go but I want something about 25-30 inches with 4 shafts. Never done the 'pedal' thing but i guess I'll have to learn. I will have a Weavers Delight (sans flying shuttle) up for sale (great for rugs) if anyone knows of anyone.... I'm in NE IL near Sh*tcago


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

For all of you weavers. I came across a technique for tying on to the apron rod which I have been using with great success. It's so logical and intelligent....it just HAS to be European! I will NEVER go back to knots again. It's from Peggy Osterkamp's book for beginners. Check it out and TRY IT! You use it not only to tie on, but to cut cloth off in the middle of the warp. Absolutely brilliant! And SO simple.

I used in the warp above. You can see the yarns on the sticks at the bottom of the photo. 
http://peggyosterkamp.com/2014/05/favorite-weaving-technique/


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

Good weavings, Featherbottoms & Osiris! Great fringes, Kasota! More fun than just regular fringes.

The current projects around here is still dialing in the Canadian Production Wheel. It's repaired enough to spin so I'll make it pretty later. For now, functionality is enough. It needed more bobbins since spinning with just one is kinda a hassle. So, made three more bobbins. Had to use the drill press with an assortment of bits and a belt sander since I don't have a lathe. Maybe someday, sure would be nice but sometimes you just gotta muddle through with what's available.










I've been spinning this raw Merino fleece since it wants to spin fine and so does the CPW. But, the CPW didn't want to ply. All it did was go for about ten seconds and then toss the drive band off when the drive wheel was spun in the opposite direction to ply. Since that wasn't working, I'd been trying to ply on the Ashford Traddie and that too just way too much treadling. Didn't turn out that well, either. However, thanks to the CPW group over on Ravelry, there was this tidbit of information on how to restring a CPW drive band _to ply without changing the direction of the drive wheel._ 










That solved the problem. Woot! Now I can spin and ply on the CPW so spinning has become much faster.










So, I've been spinning this raw Merino and I was out in the yard and noticed the indigo weed at the corner of the driveway was almost in flower so it seemed blue Merino might be more fun than white Merino. This is an experiment in how rough dyeing with fresh indigo can be and still work. I stripped some leaves off the indigo but left the leaves on the stems and didn't even bother to wash out the bucket first. I was being extremely lackadaisical the day before yesterday. Dumped in some water and left it overnight. It didn't do the swamp water thing, though, by the next morning. I think I added the water too soon, usually the leaves are in the bucket long enough to sort of wilt before I add water but this was just a bit of indigo from the front yard instead of a nearby cow pasture. So, I added some baking soda to the water and waited a couple of hours. Definite swamp water and quicker than I expected, so the baking soda really helped. Next time I'll put in baking soda at the beginning. Usually, I put the indigo leaves into lace "tea bags" but I was extremely lazy and didn't go find them. 

Then I put the yarn in it.










This is raw Merino that has been spun, plied and washed once with dish soap. Tossed dry into the bucket of weeds, water & a bit of baking soda. Left in for about five minutes and it looks like this:










The leaves didn't stick as badly as I thought they might but picking them all out later probably took about as much time as locating those lace bags would have taken. Back in the bucket and a cup of coffee later:










It comes out of the bucket a green color and then it turns blue as the indigo oxidizes (rusts) onto the fibers. This was dipping it twice into the bucket and it's a nice bright blue, I think I should have stopped there, but I was thinking a darker blue might be nice so I dumped them back in the bucket a couple more times.

So this is pretty much the final color, I still need to wash it to get the acrid swampish smell off of it. You can see how uneven the ply is in the first skein there, but these are all more or less "test" skeins while I'm working on getting the CPW fully functional.










So, this is a bit of sheep from about fifteen miles away and a few weeds from the end of the driveway. Not sure what to make out of it now. I mean, this is just the yarn, sort of just the beginnings of a real project.


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

Osiris, are you using a pick up stick to get that weave pattern on the green scarf? What are you using the clamps for? Almost looks like a temple. And what you gonna use that pretty multi colored stuff for? Funny thing about someone coming to look at that loom on Sat (what kind is it btw). I'm going Sat to look at another rigid heddle loom.

And thanks for that weaving tip link. It sure does make sense. I hate those beginning tied on knots, especially when I've weaving finer yarns.

Hotzcatz, I am in envy. I love that yarn. I buy a lot of fine and extra fine Merino yarns for weaving. If you wanted to turn loose of a couple skeins of that I'd love to talk to you about it.

I almost finished weaving the scarf last night but finally had to stop. I should get it off the loom today and might even get it wet finished. Hope so anyway, I have three other projects in line.


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

LOL a 'bit of sheep' and 'a few weeds'......I LOVE it! Beautiful stuff. I was watching videos about the weavers in Oaxaca, Mexico. They use plant, insect and mineral based dyes. Just like 'the olden days'. The colors are more natural and muted than the bright ones you see today. Beautiful work Hotzcatz! Keep it up!

FB: No p/u sticks. It's four shaft table loom. Pretty sure it's a Dorset. No makers mark. Using a draft I got....um somewhere. Maybe pinterest!? IDK. I just plotted it on to Pixieloom software to verify it. Seems to be working fine now. The white clips work well as a temple. Got 'em at Walgreens - just hook 'em onto elastic hair bands.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Hotzcatz, that is just delightful!! I love that color!!!!!! 

I take it that you use fresh stuff to dye with and not dried leaves?


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

Yup, they are fresh indigo leaves, Kasota. There's a bit of it growing at the end of the driveway, a bit more along the side of the house and more out in the nearby cow pastures. Indigo grows as a roadside weed around here, it's pretty easy to get enough to dye. I had about a pint of leaves and dyed a pound of wool. Didn't have enough left to dye a small wool rug, though. But, there's always more leaves out there.

Nice weavings, Featherbottoms! How do you keep the edges so tidy? 

I'm not sure if you'd want to weave with the indigo Merino, that's about a pound of wool and it's spun fingering/sport weight, but it's not consistent from skein to skein. Doesn't weaving need consistency? These are the skeins I've been using to test out the Canadian Production Wheel. Once a change was made to the wheel, then I'd make up a skein and see how the changes affected it. It's about to the point that consistent yarn will happen, now, I think. I am supposed to be spinning this stuff to sell, though. It still needs another washing, too. Indigo has a bit of an acrid odor. Not terrible, but a bit odd smelling. It started out sort of sheepish smelling, but I don't like adding too many chemicals since some folks want it to be really natural.

I should go dig that tabletop rigid heddle loom out of the attic again. I was weaving just a bit and the edges were all wavy so I became unenthused about it.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I have some Baptista (sp?) growing in my yard. I read that it is also called False Indigo and that you can dye with it. 

Hmmmmmm....

I love the pictures of the weaving. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

Hotzcatz, even and smooth edges on that scarf are an illusion because of the mohair. I have it on the drying rack now and after it's pressed tomorrow I'll take another picture.

I've been weaving for 2 years now. When I first started I was in a hurry and wanted to move from plain weave to fancy drafts overnight. Sometime in the spring last year my floor looms were put in storage because we were moving. They are still in storage. I was not enthuastic about rigid heddle weaving until I got this Glimakra rh loom but I've had a rh loom of some kind these past 2 years. Since I've not been able to use the floor looms for twills and pattern drafts I've been practicing plain weave. Over and over again. I figure if I can get decent at plain weave then I'll be ready to start on floor loom drafts once the weaving studio is finished and I can uncover the floor looms. In the meantime, I make plain weave scarves and narrow wraps, all on the rh loom. Consistent edges are something I'm working real hard to achieve, but I'm not there yet, even after two years.

Some, maybe most, of the art yarns are not consistent in thickness. I think using it as is would be fine. You'd just have to make sure the heddle accommodates the thickest part of your yarn. I suggest you get your loom out of the attic and practice. And then practice some more and then more.

Wavy edges are usually caused by pulling the weft thread too tight across the fell so when you beat it you pull in the edge(s). Most people lay the weft yarn in at an angle and when you beat it in the angle adjusts the yarn so it doesn't pull in the edges. I have found that I can't leave a big angle and sometimes it's just a tiny bit. Works for me. Learn to gently place the weft yarn in place and pay close attention so you don't pull the yarn too tight and you will make good edges.

Kasota, you make beautiful things. If my mom were living I'd buy her that yellow set. It was her favorite color.

KansasFarmgirl, thank you. I'll post pics tomorrow of the finished scarf.

Osiris, I should have looked closer and I would have noticed that was a twill and not p/u sticks. I was in rigid heddle thought. You are doing nice work.

I am getting ready to put a warp on the rh loom that is a Llama and Wool blend and the color is called Purple Haze. Normally I would use a solid color as warp or weft but I have almost 700 yards of this one colorway so I'm going to thread on a 14" wide x 115" long warp and use the same stuff as weft. It'll be plain weave and should go pretty fast. I am afraid it'll be too much purple but I'm going to try.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Featherbottoms - you can never have too much purple.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I have been spinning Angora, because I've been shearing. I use my Wee Peggy for Angora. I've been spinning in the trailer I'm almost done redoing. Still painting the bathroom and then a few other things that need fixen.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

love your steer rug, 7thswan.  Great minds think alike. :thumb: Your Wee Peggy is adorable - love that sweet wheel. 

I am spinning 50/50 cormo/angora right now. Just started my third bobbin. SLIPPERY stuff, I declare. I cannot imagine how slippery 100% angora would be!


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

I love, love, LOVE all the projects! Kasota, you are the crochet queen--beautiful work! Love the spinning and fiber dyed with wild indigo! Who knew? (You, obviously.). And you weavers are tempting me into yet another fiber rabbit hole...

I started these socks on our trip a couple of weeks ago, but had made a ton of mistakes, so I ripped back about half of the pattern that I had done. I'm so glad I did, because it looks much better, not perfect but better. 








The pattern is Water for the Elephants by Rose Hiver. It's a free pattern on Ravelry.

I've also got a pair if plain vanilla socks going as well as a shawl with the gradient I spun for TdF.

7thSwan--love your room! The soft cottage look is so pretty.


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

I am so envious of those of you that can knit and crochet. Maybe someday I'll try again.

Here's a pic of the finished scarf. It ended up being 10" wide x 81" long and I left 6" of fringe on each end.

I am going to put a sample of that Llama/Wool on the loom. I want to see what it looks like finished before I invest a lot of time weaving all that purple.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Featherbottoms, I can't knit or crochet either, so don't feel bad. But I can use the knitting peg type looms.
Have you ever tried those?


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

Dixie Bee, I don't know what a jutting peg loom is. I have rigid heddle, harness floor looms, a Navajo style loom and a frame loom. I've seen those knifty knitter looms before but never used one. Is that what you are talking about?


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Featherbottoms, two years ago I couldn't knit a stitch. I could crochet a little, but not knit at all. In November of 2012, I decided it was time, so I sat with some knitting needles, yarn and YouTube. Since then, I've made dishcloths, a shawl, socks, a sweater and mittens.

Weaving, on the other hand? It looks like magic to me.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Yes, I was meaning the knifty knitter looms. I typed in knitting peg loom, or thought I did. I'm sorry, but the autocorrect on my phone tends to have a mind of its own.

Those peg looms are very easy to use. I learned just to teach my daughter, since then I have been able to use them to make everything from hats and scarves, to slippers and blankets.


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

A guy at our quilting group makes baskets for orchids with a peg loom. He has colored wire that keeps a basket shape. Then fills it with bark and adds orchids. He makes the baskets at quilting group, they are a very inclusive sort of quilting group.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Hotz, do you, by chance, have a picture of one of those baskets?


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

just a lowly pair of summer/springtime fraternal twin (nonmatching striping) socks finished. I did these mostly at car shows and a row or two each evening after work. 

I call these socks "Let It Go" since the yarn is Wisdom Yarns Marathon Sock North Pole in "Jack Frost" colorway. Hard to see it but the pattern is the Waterfall pattern we did in our last sock-knit-a-long...pretty much a lesson in "this lace pattern will be obscured when used with a self-striping yarn". :doh: but my objective was to use the yarn I had (purchased for $4.99 :shocked: at Tuesday Morning in Pensecola, Florida when we were there for a family wedding) and to make myself a pair of blue springtime/summertime cool, breezy, lacey, light socks. Mission accomplished.


Today is "What Project Shall I Begin Now?" day. 

Shall I begin the mittens for the grandchildren?
Shall I begin my sister's shawl/throw?
Should I focus on that long-set-aside sweater project?
A cozy hat for my mother-in-law?
Those gloves I promised to knit for myself a year ago? 
A pair of warm socks for my dear husband?

What?

decisions, decisions, decisions

In the meantime, I will continue to spin. :nanner: 

I just finished the third bobbin of 50/50 cormo/angora bunny and am ready to ply!


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Lowly? Not a chance! Hand knit socks are amazing and I am fascinated by every one I see.

I love the shades of blue in the yarn.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

7thSwan, I love your room! And the yarn looks so pretty! 

Ty, BBC. I have seen that pattern on Ravelry. You do such nice work! 

Featherbottoms...and I so admire those who can weave! I'm with BBC. Weaving looks like magic. 

DBA, my sister uses the round peg looms to make hats. She just loves it. 

Hotzcatz, that does sound like an interesting basket! Snatch a picture next time you are at your quilting group!

WIHH, I see what you mean about a pattern disappearing with that kind of yarn, but I can still see it a little. It's kind of like a secret message in the socks. They could be worn with a secret decoder ring from a box of CrackerJacks. Seriously, though, I love that color and they turned out very nice!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

BbC we need a link! You guys have to post links when you talk about patterns you got off the internet or for books or anything. Not only does it help us know what you are talking about, it also helps support the place or person who put it out there, and it helps those of us who like what you are doing and may want to add it to our endless list of patterns, etc we want to get to one day :teehee:

Love all the projects, everyone is so busy


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Kasota said:


> 7thSwan, I love your room! And the yarn looks so pretty!


 It's my old Avion trailer Dh bought me. I go out there when I want peacefullness,my workroom upstaires gets hot in the summer.Plus a place for our company to stay(Grand baby likes pink!)


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Marchwind said:


> BbC we need a link! You guys have to post links when you talk about patterns you got off the internet or for books or anything. Not only does it help us know what you are talking about, it also helps support the place or person who put it out there, and it helps those of us who like what you are doing and may want to add it to our endless list of patterns, etc we want to get to one day :teehee:
> 
> Love all the projects, everyone is so busy


(Hangs head in shame)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/water-for-the-elephants


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

7th swan that trailer is ADORABLE!!! finished so nicely- looks like a little cottage get-away!

the best thing about that sock yarn is that it was cheap

oh, and it does have a goodly amount of sparkle in it.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

7thSwan - oh my heavens that trailer is adorable!!!! The picture cruises very close to the enabling line. 

I was just looking on Craig's list the other day at trailers. I was thinking how kewl beans it would be to have one set up for fiber washing and processing. 

One of my friends has a small single wide trailer that she got for free. Her husband hauled it out to their farm and they fixed it up so cute! She uses it as a little store for her handcrafted items. It's set up really pretty much like a house with kitchen things in the kitchen, afghans in the living room. Dressers with hats and scarves and socks...and so on. 

I love the idea of using one as a retreat...


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Here is what I have been working on ... a dress/ flipflops for my Great grandbaby due in Sept ( she lives in TX ) , crochet blankie, and a quilt I am quilting ...


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

Crocheted flip flops! So cute.

Socks. That's what I'd like to learn to knit. They seem so so hard though with those tiny tiny needles.

I wove a small sample scarf of that Llama / wool blend Purplehaze yarn. I'm glad I did the sample because it's not "next to skin" yarn so I won't be making any scarves or shawls out of this. This sample ended up being 5" wide and about 29" long not including the 5" of fringe on each end. I was concerned it'd be too much purple using it both as warp and weft but I really like the way the colors look as a finished item. I am going to make a table runner with this and beat the yarn a bit harder so it won't be as drapey as a scarf. I also thought about making a double thickness piece and then adding a nonslip backing and using it as a rug. Don't know how it would hold up to heavy traffic but light traffic should be ok.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Oh how Cute!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Thank you BbC! I didn't mean to shame you 

Beautiful stuff everyone!

Here's a picture of my swatch. The colors aren't great, it's very difficult taking a picture with one hand while holding a swatch down with the other. It's supposed to be 20 st. To 4", I haven't done an official measurement yet but this looks to be about 6". I'm going to switch to a larger needle and see how that is.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Featherbottoms, I love those colors! I think it turned out very nice! 

Marchwind, I love the tones in that yarn.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Marchie...... you did an ASTOUNDING job on dying that yarn , it looks fantastic !!


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

Marchwind, those colors turned out well. I forget... do you have a project in mind for this?

I bought some 100% Icelandic Wool yarn and really wasn't sure what I wanted it for. I decided to make a plaid scarf. Here it is with about 1/2 of the weaving done so far. My plan - hope - is that it will felt when it's wet finished. I want a good thick wool scarf. This is my first time using Icelandic wool so we'll see.

We went to Odessa yesterday and I bought a second hand 24" Ashford rigid heddle loom. Here's a picture of it empty. I think I will put something on it this afternoon. It just doesn't look right so bare. In addition to the loom, that 3 drawer plastic container on the right was crammed full of yarn. There's very little I'll even try to use for weaving but there is a lot of crochet and knitting yarn and I'm sending almost all of it all to my wonderful mil. 

And you'll never guess what the knitting yarn was for..... This last picture is of the 2 - yes TWO - vintage knitting machines that I bought. The Studio has the original purchase certification from 1967. Both have all the manuals and patterns and punched cards for making things like Fair Isle patterns. My husband and I sat and watched a 30 minute video last night on how they work. Once I get real space again, I think they will be fun to play with.

I really enjoy seeing what everyone is doing. Today I'll probably finish weaving the blue and gold scarf and warp the new loom. How about ya'll?


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Icelandic felts really easily! 
Love to see all your projects and bargains.


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

SvenskaFlicka said:


> Icelandic felts really easily!
> Love to see all your projects and bargains.


I hope it doesn't shrink too awfully bad. I didn't have enough yarn for a real sample so I just jumped in.


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Well, I sold the small table loom and moved on to a floor loom. I picked up this LeClerc artisat 4/6 for a song. I was "this-close" to buying a Ultex 25 inch when this leClerc popped up on CL the night before I was to go out and pick it up. I told the woman and she understood. They say 'when you want something long enough and bad enough, it falls from the sky.' 
It's had little use and all parts are still available, unlike the Ultex. I think 36 is as big as I ever want to get. 36 inch will suffice for most any project. Theoretically, 36 can give you 72 in doubleweave (which I haven't tried yet!) So the current project - and for the foreseeable future is to assemble it and get it warped. Gonna take a couple weeks yet tho. Got some rust soakin to do on those heddles and the reeds first. 
Lots of stuff going on around here though so loomin' is on the back burner. But it's here and I haz a happy!

Anyone know anyone interested in a Weavers Delight, let me know! New heddles, New reed. Ready to 'RUG'!


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

I have a small 4h/6t Leclers that's 22 1/2" wide and love weaving with it.

Marchwind, how did the maroon project come out?

Here's a pic of the finished Icelandic scarf. It didn't shrink or felt as much as I expected. It's about 9 1/2" wide and I think it ended up being 72" long without the 2" of fringe. I like the way it turned out.

The next project on the rigid heddle loom is a bamboo/silk warp and alpaca/silk weft. The weft is lace weight and this is going to take me a couple weeks, or longer, to finish. The picture doesn't do this yarn justice. It's beautiful and just shines like silk in person.

I love seeing everyone's projects.


----------



## Jade1096 (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm impatiently waiting for my loom to arrive, so I started a new crochet project.

I actually started this a couple of years ago, got pretty far into the pattern, realized it was looking huge and saw that if I used fingering weight yarn, I was supposed to skip about 30 rows in the middle.
Yeah, figured that out on row 29 of the skipped rows, naturally. I was so aggravated I ended up frogging the entire thing and put the yarn away.

Here's what I have so far:


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Just slapped together another warping board. I sold the other one with the table loom. Made from old 2x4's, lap jointed, and birch dowels. Some of the plans on the NET tell you to screw the dowel in from the back. I drill all the way thru and hammer those suckers down flush with the back. A little heavier than the old one, but I'm gonna add dowels between the ones already in and make it a possible 18 yard board. Now it's only an 8 or 9 yd. Cost of about $10 in dowels was all. Just raw here, still have to sand and stain and poly.


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

I have a FO (finished object)! They are vanilla socks made from self-striping Regia 4-ply. 









This yarn is so much fun to knit. I loved watching the stripes develop as I worked.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

BbC I live the colors of your socks, they are so happy


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Love the socks, BBC!

I finished a pair today also. This pattern http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/business-casual from Ravelry. Made in Knitpicks Stroll in (discontinued) color Tree Fort


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Nice socks ladies. Anyone ever attempt to hand knit argile (ap?) Socks?


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

DBA, a dear lady I knew said she taught herself and all her girl friends to knit when they were preteens - 

and their entire motivation 

and first project was argyle socks back in the 1940s. 

:clap: :bow: 

amazing


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

My mother used to knit all of my father's Argyle socks when he was in law school.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm knitting the Princess Mitts for my SIL. We're on a road trip to Florida for the international Sons of Norway convention. We just passed Laura Ingalls Wilder's home in Missouri. 
I just started the second mitt. I'm doing pay attention projects this week. Lots of driving!


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

Wow! Everyone has been busy! Great looms, scarves, socks and mitts! Warping a big loom like that is almost a work in itself, let alone making anything afterwards. 

Here's today's efforts - a small bobbin of dark gray bunny fluff and another one of light gray bunny fluff. I'm out of the dark gray until I go out and scalp somebody, but there's enough light gray to make another bobbin full or I could do a bobbin of tawny beige to add in there. I'd think two light gray/ one dark gray or just a two ply of dark/light gray might be a better yarn.










I took the Canadian Production Wheel off to quilting group this morning and was too busy chatting to pay attention when I was spinning the pale gray. Hence the yarn "avalanches". Ooops!


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

If I loved argyle, I might try argyle socks, but given the amount of work involved I would have to LOVE it.

Speaking of socks, my elephant socks are taking forever! The progress is steady but slooooooww.









(But I LOVE them!)


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

Gosh! Ya'll have been so busy I feel like a sloth . Beautiful socks and yarn and scarves.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Here is my current project, left over from the Michigan Fiber Festival. This is my dog leash, it is supposed to be 6' long but I think I want a shorter one so I don't have to wrap it around my hand. I gave a bunch of 6' leads. I have it balanced on top of my coffee cup at work.


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

Marchwind, how exactly are you making that? I've made a couple dog leashes but used thick rope and interbraided a loop in the end for the hook, so I didn't use more than one thick strand.


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

That looks like a mighty fancy Lucet ya got there Marchwind!! Nice cordage too! I been thinking about doing cordage in linen. Just thinking tho.. ;-)

Well, it's finished..... the warp board. Now I can get about 17 yards on it. Notice the staining difference between the OLD 2x4's (darker) and the newer ones. Used Minwax puritan pine. Nice stuff. That and a little poly. 

Just curious........can we downsize the pics we post?? I like being able to post pics, but they sure are big!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Don't worry about the big pictures. They're very easy on my old eyeballs so I like them!  You did a very nice job! 

Marchwind, I was wondering what that thing is you have perched on your coffee cup. How are those strands staying together?


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

Well I cast on the shawl suggested by Hercsmama. I decided to use the same needles but cast on double the stitches I want this shawl to be light and airy so that seemed like a good idea. the colors in the yarn remind me of the water. this shawl is for my sister-in-law who lives in Hawaii so hopefully it won't be too hot and she'll like it.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

That is Kumihimo, Japanese braiding. The think perched on my coffee cup is the "loom". This is made from Sugar and Cream cotton yarn. I want to make them using wool, either roving or yarn and felting them for more strength. It is funny, I've been doing Kumihimo for years, since the first or one of the first Shepherd's Harvest. The MN Weavers a Guild had a booth and sold little kits for $5. Apparently I know more than I thought I did :teehee: I was able to teach both of my instructors a few things. I did learn a thing that apparently everyone else during Girl Scouts :huh: how to wrap and tie off the wrap. Sort of like a hangman's noose, I think. 

Here is a google search for Kumihimo https://www.google.com/#q=kumihimo


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I stated my first pair of Norwegian mittens yesterday. This may become addicting.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

What pattern are you using SvenskaFlicka?

Here's a bad picture of the Kumihimo necklace I made in my other class at MFF. The color doesn't show well at all. It is bright green and black with a big silver "bead" in the middle.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm making Tracy's Sirklar Mittens. The pattern is on Ravelry. I love the pattern so far, but I totally messed up on the thumb and had to rip back about two inches. Phooey.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

Marchwind, kumihimo is soooooooooooooooooo rhythmic and addictive!  

I haven't done it in a while and I caught the bug the same place you did- at the booth at SH a few years back! 

I used embroidery floss for my project- but I sure would like to take an offcial class and learn how to tie off, wrap and finish projects nicely. 

When they were here for a summer visit, I taught the two oldest grandchildren how to braid with a handheld loom. My two oldest grandchildren LOVED doing it with old acrylic yarn and I made them looms out of thick art foam. It's a great "car trip" activity and they braided all the way from northern Minnesota to Des Moines. 

My first project was a braid for my orifice/threading hook for my spinning wheel. Mine was resting on a beer glass in this picture! :grin: Why the glass or water bottle? 

The project needs to remain "taut" (you can't see it but there is a fishing weight hanging down in the center of the hole
with all of the threads tied to it) and suspending it like that keeps all the butterflies of threads from twisting togther and making a mess. 

The Japanese also sure marudai tables for bigger projects - the marudai are wooden tables with a hole in the center, and Japanese kneel ofrsit beside them to braid. Watching them use the loom is like watching a beautfiul dance. Me and my foam and my beer glass? Not so much!




















Love the leash and the necklace!

Svenskaflicka, I am knitting mittens right now, too- but mine are for the grandchildren. I am knitting Kathleen Taylor's "We Call Him Spidey" and the thumbs are not gussett style I am accustomed to- so I am having issues. They are more like "afterthought thumbs" if that makes sense and knitting them in pattern is messing with my head. 

I keep telling myself that these don't have to be perfect- but- well...you know.:grin:

Which shawl pattern did you start, kanddcockrell? Inquiring minds!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

WIHH I'll see if I can maybe make a little video or write up how to finish/tie off. That's the main think I learned from both classes. It is rhythmic and addictive. You can get the foam, not as thick at mine at JoAnn Fabrics. One of the key things, as with most getting enough tension so you have a firm cord. I use embroidery floss usually too. We used the S&C for the leash and "rat tail" for the necklace. I want to try to make flat Kumihimo too.


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

WIHH, this is the one suggested by Hercsmama. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/summer-love-wrap


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

that's the one I think I am doing for my sister!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I still need to get this shawl blocked. It's huge. The 3 eighteen inch mats are shorter than the length of the top border. I'm not even sure it will fit on the queen bed.

Cleaned up and warped our guild's RH loom for our fiber festival. 2 more smaller looms to warp then a handout on calculating warp length & warping a RH


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Beautiful shawl Cyndi!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Cyndi, that shawl is just lovely!!!


----------



## Jade1096 (Jan 2, 2008)

That shawl is just gorgeous!

Lace knitting is still such a mystery to me!

I've been sticking with crochet this month.

I've gotten a wee bit further on my shawl, though I will admit that 100 plus degrees every day for days on end makes me not want to touch any wool/alpaca.

eta: If you look closely, you can see my super high tech stitch markers. Because I am classy and fancy like that.


----------



## Jade1096 (Jan 2, 2008)

Also, I forgot to say...I have a friend that does huge shawls.
If they end up too big to block on the mats available, she only does half at a time.

So, instead of blocking the whole half moon shape, she would block 1/4 of it, stretching it to it's limit, let dry, then do the other half.
It sounds like it would end up looking uneven, but I've gone over them with a critical eye and you can't tell she didn't block it all at once.


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

Let's see...red hair, worn out jeans, homemade socks made out of stash yarn...must be a Weasley. :hohum:

Yahoo! I finally finished my Weasley Homestead socks. I've been slow with the knitting lately, I haven't been feeling it much. I've been working on these since July and am glad that I finally got them finished. Looks like everyone else has been busy!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Lythrum I love your socks but it makes me hot to look at them on your feet. I bet they will be wonderful for winter.


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

You all have inspired me to try something. I do knit, my grandmother had me making dishrags before I was ten. I never progressed from there. Thanks to a career ending injury in the military, I can't hold needles anymore-- well not two of them. So, I decided to learn to crochet. 

I googled "easy afghan", came up with a pattern of ch 1, sk 1 sc, 3 dc in next 3 sc. I got SUPER bored with that after two rows. 








So I found a lumpy baby blanket pattern and am giving it a go!








I can't tell if I'm making mistakes or not, haha, so if you see something glaringly wrong, please lmk! It's cheapo "econo saver" or the like from the red label brand (name escapes me...)


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

love the Weasley's, the Elephants, all the shawls and everything everyone has been working on!

I JUST finished my first pair of mittens for the grandsons - photos later. Second pair started! Minnesota - where knitting mittens in the middle of summer makes perfect sense!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

What a great idea, Jade! Thanks!!


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Lythrum, I love your socks! I've done that pattern in pink, but now I think my sock drawer needs a red pair.

Lovely crochet work! 

I'm still plodding along on my elephant socks. I'm past the heel and almost done with gusset decreases. I'm going to be knitting these socks for-EVER!!

I'm also itching to cast on another sweater. Right now, this raglan cardigan by Laura Chau is at the top of the list. I even have yarn in my stash, specifically for this project. 

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/top-down-raglan-cardigan


What do you think?


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Oh, I like it.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Lexirowsell if you can crochet I would think you could hold two needles. I don't mean to pry or be rude but if your injury is in your hands there are all sorts of way to accommodate. Crochet is much harder on my hands than knitting ever could be. Maybe we can help you come up with ideas? 

Your crochet is beautiful by the way. Is this a first time project for you? I like that twisty stitch.

I finished my leash and tried it out the other day. I wanted a shorter leash, I have a zillion 6ft leashes. Well it held up to my Pit Bull, however, it was way too stretchy. I'm going to wash it so maybe it will shrink. I want to make one out of wool yarn or roving and felt that and see how stretchy that is too.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Marchwind said:


> Lexirowsell if you can crochet I would think you could hold two needles. I don't mean to pry or be rude but if your injury is in your hands there are all sorts of way to accommodate. Crochet is much harder on my hands than knitting ever could be. Maybe we can help you come up with ideas?
> 
> Your crochet is beautiful by the way. Is this a first time project for you? I like that twisty stitch.
> 
> I finished my leash and tried it out the other day. I wanted a shorter leash, I have a zillion 6ft leashes. Well it held up to my Pit Bull, however, it was way too stretchy. I'm going to wash it so maybe it will shrink. I want to make one out of wool yarn or roving and felt that and see how stretchy that is too.


Yes. I knit contential and my left hand hardly moves, just my fingers a small ammount, it is very much like crochet.


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

I can't hold the needle, any which way you put it in my hand, haha! I crushed my left hand, wrist and elbow in a training accident. If the needle were, say, coke bottle sized, maybe I could pull it off. As it is, I have to wrap and fandangle my yarn around my fingers creatively to be able to crochet.

Yes this my first crocheted "thing". Thanks for the kind words, its super simple! Sc, ch 2, 4 dc in ch2 space of prev row, turning each time. There are a million and fifty babies happening all around me, so I wanna give handmade gifts, being able to to this has me tickled pink!


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

But I would *LOVE* to learn and try things! Make me your project!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

What about Shetland knitting with a pin belt? Bet you could just brace your needle up then and do all the knitting with your right hand. 
Crocheting is fun too. I hardly ever crochet anymore, but I should.


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

A new loom needs a new raddle! Maple and birch. 1 inch spaces with holes and pins for 1/2 inch.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

SvenskaFlick I was thinking the same thing. You use knitting pins and a belt, the belt holds the left hand needle for the most part. I'll look for video and other ideas.


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

Please expand on this pins and belt idea. 

Last night I picked up a pair of chopsticks (haven't had a chance to dig for needles yet) and cast on with a piece of para cord. I got to about 20 stitches before I was in pain. 

In the past few years I have accomplished a lot more than the docs and pt's led me to believe was possible. I give it all up to milking a million dairy animals everyday! I can hold my thumb to forefinger now, and tap thumb to tip all the way along. 

I'm sure I could learn- I've gotten to a point in my life where there's nothing I won't try, "YOLO" (I have *always* wanted to find a smart excuse to use that!). Will need lots of support and encouragement. Lucky for me, I don't think I need to look far; y'all are a huge network of love.


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

Lexie, there are also these little things called Knooks, where you knit with a crochet hook with a cord strung through the bottom of it (as opposed to a second needle), so you only use the one hook. I think my husband got mine at Wal-Mart for under $10. They're obviously not as flexible as 'normal knitting?' but it is fun!.


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

Taylor- I bought a kitting loom (??), but got really frustrated with it. I'll try to get some pics, maybe y'all can help me with that. 

I will start a new thread, sorry for the o/t !


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

lexierowsell said:


> Taylor- I bought a kitting loom (??), but got really frustrated with it. I'll try to get some pics, maybe y'all can help me with that.
> 
> I will start a new thread, sorry for the o/t !


Nothing wrong with knitting looms. I can't knit or crochet, no weaving loom, but wife and I have 8 or 9 knitting looms.
Easy to use, with a little imagination and planning, you can make pretty much anything with them. I have made hats, scarves, slippers, working on two blankets, and I plan on making a sweater, I'm sure i can do it.
You can knit, purl, cable, etc with them.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

Here they are- the first pair of *Kathleen Taylor's "We Call Him Spidey" Spiderman mittens for the youngest grandsons.

http://kathleen-dakotadreams.blogspot.com/2007/12/freebie-friday-we-call-him-spidey.html

There are thumbs on the back side and yes, I see  :shocked: the mistake(s), too. Hee heee They jump out at me LIKE A SPIDER now. :hysterical: 

(Maybe we should do like those "Find six things that are not the same" cartoons in the newspapers!)

Whatever.  The grandsons will never notice. :grin:

I will say my tension, carrying the floats, and my unwieldy, unconventional two-handed method of color knitting (picking with the left and throwing with the right) improved greatly with the second mitten. I have the ribbing completed on Mitten #3.

Love this yarn - Cascade Pacific - a 60% *acrylic* and 40% merino wool (baby soft, shiny, natural feeling, machine washable and dryable and the best of both worlds), See, people, I *DO* knit with acrylic - I am *NOT* an acrylic yarn snob! So there. :grin: 

http://www.cascadeyarns.com/cascade-Pacific.asp


I do lots of grandkid washable stuff with this yarn. :thumb:

*I &#9829; Kathleen Taylor - she is one of my "Dakota Prairie Sisters" , I get to hang out with her at the North Country Fiber Fair in South Dakota every September (except NOT THIS September. :sob: :sob: ) and she is a hoot. A knitter, spinner, felter, weaver extraordinaire and a fiction writer and wildly creative free-spirit of a woman. She taught me "Fearless Fair Isle Knitting" and now I am not askeert. :teehee: And she is hilarious. 


http://www.amazon.com/Fearless-Fair-Isle-Knitting-Gorgeous/dp/1600853277


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I tried to post earlier and I kept losing my post and had no luck with photos. So I'll try again now. I only seem to be able to post one photo at a time with my iPad.

This is the bump of Coopworth roving I got at the MFF. It spins up very nicely. It is yellow and red, it is named Early Morning Sunrise.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Close up of the bump


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Spun up


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Marchwind, I love how that spins up! The colors are just lovely! 

I swear I am going to get some spinning time in this weekend. Even if I do just 30 minutes that will be something. I will never learn if I don't practice.


----------



## Jade1096 (Jan 2, 2008)

I will post an updated picture of my shawl when I get home from work today. I haven't got a whole lot more done on it.

I've decided to take off the entire month of September from the internet.

No Facebook, no forums, no news sites, nothing.
I have a feeling I'm going to HATE it for the first few days, then get caught up on all my projects.
I'm actually a little excited about it.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

> I've decided to take off the entire month of September from the internet.


Even us???? 

Seriously, I can sure understand. I used to be a total news hound and now I just give a quick scan to a couple aggregators to read headlines. I've cut my forums down to HT and one other that is a private forum for a small group of us who have known each other on the net forever. It's a touch point for once a day "hi howareya" postings.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Month off from the internet, actually, I think the world would be a much better place if more people would do that on a regular basis.
Me? I should, but I'm too weak.....I'm so ashamed...


----------



## Jade1096 (Jan 2, 2008)

I've got one more day, then I'm pulling the plug!

I don't know....I just know that I need to make some changes.
I have a very stressful job and we are incredibly short handed. I've been training the last few weeks and we need to get another 4 or 5 people trained. It's been like pulling teeth to get this trainee not to freeze every time she picks up a bad 911 call, but now we are moving on to actually dispatching.
Sometimes I get home and I just feel fried and burnt out and just veg out on the internet. It's so unproductive and I think can actually be detrimental. I find myself raging over some of the stuff I read, etc, and really, it's not worth it.
Well, either that or wasting incredible amounts of time.
I've got hundreds of books that I can read.
I've got a yarn stash large enough that I can make just about anything I want.
I've got enough beads and jewelry findings to occupy the entire month.
And that's before I start talking about a fall/winter garden.
So there is plenty to occupy my time and potentially plenty of projects to start and finish (let's not talk about all my languishing WIPS!!)

Today I'm putting some teak oil on my loom. Well, I put one coat on my loom, then my eyes started feeling like they are burning. I'm not doing a second coat. I found a simple recipe for 1 part beeswax to 3 parts olive oil to make a polish. Wipe on, wait a bit, then wipe it all off.
I think I'm going to go with that once that horrible teak oil dries.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Jade, I can so relate! Often enough, between work and home stuff, by the end of the day I feel like I'm hanging on by my fingernails. Crocheting and knitting simply save my sanity. It's easy to get sucked into the internet simply because I have no energy for anything else. I've started shutting down my computer at 8:30 in the evening (most nights anyway) and just spending 1 1/2 hours on something else - anything else. 

Tomorrow I'm going to go scope out some wood to build my twinning loom so I can make rugs. I've got a whole stack of old sheets and I want to give it a whirl. I think it would be a nice thing to be able to work on when my brain is too tired to follow a pattern. I have a peg loom and I want to give that a try, too.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Jade I can so relate to that. Back in my college days one of my psych. profs told us if you are doing crisis intervention you NEED some semi violent outlet for your stress/energy. He suggested running, tennis, or walking. Anything, that let's you pound something, ball or pavement.

Kasota don't forget about your spinning. That hour and a half each night would make a world of difference. I bet in a week you would have a consistent yarn that you would be very happy with.

I would love to take the time off from the computer. Unfortunately, most of the rescue world is computer based, and then I have this forum. Although I'm pretty sure it would run itself just fine without me......


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Marchwind, you are so right! I must spin.....


----------



## Jade1096 (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok, next post is picture heavy.

This will be my accountability post!
I want a large number of these WIPS gone when I join you guys again.


----------



## Jade1096 (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok, and now my projects that I need to finish!
All the patterns are on Ravelry.

I'm about 50% done with the red triangular shaped shawl. 
It is called Gathering Leaves 

The weirdly shaped brownish one is a mystery Knit along I signed up for and very quickly got bored from.
It's called Follow Your Arrow

The one with beads is a circular shawl called Southern Skies

The greenish one is a wrap/shawl called Once Upon a Leaf

The purple and burgandy one also a circular shawl called Vortex


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Just destroyed a telephone table to make a reed holder......garbage picked to boot! Free is good. Was trying to get in under the line for August. But September is okay too! Weave on! Gonna try some Krokbragd next! Looks beautiful and simple and very functional.


----------

